# I love Perú."



## Milkyway

Hola a todos,

When you say "I love you", it is "te amo" o "te quiero".
Then, how do you say "I love Peru" and "I love it" en espanol?


Ayudenme, por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## Carlston

Amo Peru "I love Peru"
Lo amo "I love it"

saludos


----------



## Lala81

Hi,

you can also say "me encanta Perú" and "me encanta".

Lala


----------



## fsabroso

Milkyway said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> When you say "I love you", it is "te amo" o "te quiero".
> Then, how do you say "I love Peru" and "I love it" en espanol?
> 
> 
> Ayudenme, por favor.
> Gracias.



Thanks! for love my country. 
You can say "*Yo quiero al Perú *= I love Perú" and "*me encanta* = I love it",
and the most common phrase to complemet this is "_*Viva el Perú*_ = long life to Perú"

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

At least in Spain (this is mostly a matter of local expression) you will always say "Me encanta (el) Perú". To "love" a country is a extrange feeling. You "amas" God and your wife/husband. Some people even love their mothers. 

Anyway if you use it you are expressing the strongest affection for Peru. You would die on behalf of Macchu Pichu and would spend your life staring at Titicaca Lake.


----------



## medio-payaso

Ha ha, Here in Peru, everybody has soccer shirts that say 'Te amo Peru'

 Even I have one!


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> At least in Spain (this is mostly a matter of local expression) you will always say "Me encanta (el) Perú". To "love" a country is a extrange STRANGE feeling. You "amas" God and your wife/husband. *Some people even love their mothers*. (Por qué no?  Una madre se puede amar, no? Es un amor de un hijo hacia su madre. O una madre sólo se puede querer??? Por favor, contestadme, nativos. Estoy confundida.)
> 
> Anyway if you use it you are expressing the strongest affection for Peru. You would die on behalf of  FOR Macchu Pichu and would spend your life staring at Titicaca Lake.


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for the corrections. 

And yes, my dislike for mothers was ironic. Sorry if I confused you. For the record "Yo amo a mi mamá". Sorry, mum.


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> Thank you for the corrections.
> 
> And yes, my dislike for mothers was ironic. Sorry if I confused you. For the record "Yo amo a mi mamá". Sorry, mum.


 
jajajaj... No lo he captado....


----------



## zlatha

una vez más, yo no estoy de acuerdo con la diferenciación que se hace entre amar y querer en castellano de españa. ¡yo no amo a nadie, quiero a todo el mundo! ¿de verdad que hay gente en españa que utiliza el verbo amar?


----------



## natasha2000

Yo no he oído a nadie decir Te amo... Yo veo las cosas así... Te amo, sería, o una cosa muy, pero muy seria para decir a alguien, y por eso casi nadie lo usa, ya que supone un compromiso muy serio... Por otra parte, creo que la palabra querer se usa muy de una manera muy facil, la gente en España te dice "te quiero" en seguida, y a veces no estoy segura en qué medida debo coger en serio cuando uno te dice, te quiero....  Pero definitivamente _Te amo_, no se usa mucho, además, yo diría que suena un poco anticuado.... Así lo veo yo... Es un punto de vista muy personal...


----------



## zlatha

yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. además, tengo la impresión (IMPRESIÓN, no certeza ) de que el verbo amar es más bien una influencia del español de américa latina. es un verbo que existe en español de españa, pero que ha quedado reemplazado por querer, que puede expresar, en mi opinión, sentimientos tan o más profundos que amar.
¿alguien está de acuerdo conmigo?


----------



## diegodbs

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Yo no he oído a nadie decir Te amo... Yo veo las cosas así... Te amo, sería, o una cosa muy, pero muy seria para decir a alguien, y por eso casi nadie lo usa, ya que supone un compromiso muy serio... Por otra parte, creo que la palabra querer se usa muy de una manera muy facil, la gente en España te dice "te quiero" en seguida, y a veces no estoy segura en qué medida debo coger en serio cuando uno te dice, te quiero.... Pero definitivamente _Te amo_, no se usa mucho, además, yo diría que suena un poco anticuado.... Así lo veo yo... Es un punto de vista muy personal...


 
Tengo ya mis años y nunca he oído decir "te amo" o "yo amo a ...". En películas mal traducidas o en novelas, sí. En la vida real, nadie.


----------



## natasha2000

zlatha said:
			
		

> yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. además, tengo la impresión (IMPRESIÓN, no certeza ) de que el verbo amar es más bien una influencia del español de américa latina. es un verbo que existe en español de españa, pero que ha quedado reemplazado por querer, que puede expresar, en mi opinión, sentimientos tan o más profundos que amar.
> ¿alguien está de acuerdo conmigo?


 
Exactamente. Existir, si que existe en la lengua española. Pero creo que no se usa mucho. Algunos dirían que amar sería "to love" y querer "to want" implicando más un deseo sexual que un sentimiento de amor. Pero hoy en día, el verbo amar ya desaparece del uso cotidiano, y le sustituye el verbo querer. Además, creo que se pierde el significado de deseo sexual y se sustituye por el significado de un sentimiento de amor, o sea, el verbo querer ahora significa lo que antes significaba el verbo amar, y el significado antiguo del "querer" se puede aplicar al vebo "desear" y el "amar" ahora suena un poco raro.... Es una reflexión sobre los significados de estos verbos... Ahora, sería así:
Te quiero = I love you
Te deseo = I want you
Te amo = ??? I love you, pero de siglo 16....


----------



## zlatha

Completamente de acuerdo! y qué alivio, en otros threads sobre el mismo tema nadie estaba de acuerdo conmigo!


----------



## diegodbs

zlatha said:
			
		

> Completamente de acuerdo! y qué alivio, en otros threads sobre el mismo tema nadie estaba de acuerdo conmigo!


 
Yo hablo desde el punto de vista de España, que es de donde soy. En otros países cuya lengua es el español, no sé como usan los verbos amar-querer


----------



## zlatha

sí, sí, yo también. pero en los otros threads gente española decía que to love era amar y querer también, pero menos profundamente.


----------



## diegodbs

zlatha said:
			
		

> sí, sí, yo también. pero en los otros threads gente española decía que to love era amar y querer también, pero menos profundamente.


 
Habría que preguntarles si alguna vez han dicho a alguien "te amo".


----------



## natasha2000

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Habría que preguntarles si alguna vez han dicho a alguien "te amo".


 
jejeje... A lo mejor nunca has experimentado un amor tan profundo como para llegar a decir a alguien, "te amo, mi amollllllllll"....


----------



## diegodbs

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> jejeje... A lo mejor nunca has experimentado un amor tan profundo como para llegar a decir a alguien, "te amo, mi amollllllllll"....


 

jejejeeje, calla calla, que se me ponen los pelos de punta con eso de "mi amollllll"


----------



## zlatha

jejejejeje yo quiero a mi novio con locura, pero creo que si voy un día y le digo "te amo mi amolll" me va a mirar con cara de "y a tí qué te pasa?


----------



## diegodbs

zlatha said:
			
		

> jejejejeje yo quiero a mi novio con locura, pero creo que si voy un día y le digo "te amo mi amolll" me va a mirar con cara de "y a tí qué te pasa?


 
Ya te digo. Una de dos: o te deja, o te deja.


----------



## natasha2000

diegodbs said:
			
		

> jejejeeje, calla calla, que se me ponen los pelos de punta con eso de "mi amollllll"


 
jajajajja... ¿de gusto o de horror?


----------



## chucho

No sé si en realidad sea la manera correcta, pero yo uso lo siguiente:

I want you... (Te deseo)
I love you...  (te amo)
I like you...   (te quiero, me gustas)

Con tantos comentarios de gente experta y nativos... me quedo todo confundido, lo bueno es que si acostumbro decir mal alguna palabra aquí en el foro me corrigen.


----------



## zlatha

no, no, no!! no me atrevería nunca a corregir a un nativo de méxico! lo único que decíamos es que en España, estos verbos tienen otros usos. En américa latina, es otra cosa mariposa


----------



## natasha2000

zlatha said:
			
		

> no, no, no!! no me atrevería nunca a corregir a un nativo de méxico! lo único que decíamos es que en España, estos verbos tienen otros usos. En américa latina, es otra cosa mariposa


 
Estoy de acuerdo... Yo hablaba de mi experiencia propia, y como vivo en España... No sé como son las cosas respecto a estos verbos en América Latina, supongo que es diferente...


----------



## chucho

es otra cosa mariposa... buena frase... se agregó a mi diccionario ajjaja..

No hay problema... cualquier nativo se puede equivocar de vez en cuando hasta con su propia lengua... conozco a gente que muchas veces usa la misma palabra para varias cosas aunque existan sinónimos adecuados... en fin...


----------



## kiro

El lenguaje internacional del amor:

Te quiero
Te amo
Quiero acostarme contigo 


(por si acaso: es broma )


----------



## natasha2000

kiro said:
			
		

> El lenguaje internacional del amor:
> 
> Te quiero
> Te amo
> Quiero acostarme contigo
> 
> 
> (por si acaso: es broma )


 
O mejor así:

te quiero, te amo = quiero acostarme contigo.... ups... jajajaj


----------



## Milkyway

Muchas gracias.
Yo quiero a este foro.


----------



## Swettenham

Mi novia de Perú (a propósito) me preguntó "do you love me?"

"Sí," respondí, "te quiero."

"¿Sólo eso?  ¡Puedo querer mi perro!"

"Okay, okay, te amo."


----------



## ausum

Milkyway said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> When you say "I love you", it is "te amo" o "te quiero".
> Then, how do you say "I love Peru" and "I love it" en espanol?
> 
> 
> Ayudenme, por favor.
> Gracias.


 

Hay que mencionar que en español tienes varias opciones:

I love Peru = 
Yo amo al Perú --->More like "I'm in love with..."
Me encanta el Perú ---> more like "Peru amazes me"
Yo quiero al Perú -----> in the sense of "mi querido Perú"(my dear Peru).​I love it = Lo amo
Me encanta
Lo quiero


----------



## IMILLA

Te amo Peru


----------



## MadameB

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría en que nadie dice "Te amo", por lo menos no en Uruguay. "I love you" se traduciría por "Te quiero".
Amar suena como mala traducción o como anticuado o pomposo.
"Amo a mi país" podría decirse en un discurso patriótico, pero tampoco suena muy bien.


----------



## fsabroso

MadameB said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría en que nadie dice "Te amo", por lo menos no en Uruguay. "I love you" se traduciría por "Te quiero".
> Amar suena como mala traducción o como anticuado o pomposo.
> "Amo a mi país" podría decirse en un discurso patriótico, pero tampoco suena muy bien.


Tú lo has dicho, NO en Uruguay, pero en Perú, si bien no es común usar el verbo "amar" en estos casos, para este en particular si, es como nuestra traducción oficial, *TE AMO PERÜ!!*

Saludos!


----------



## shoam

NO me queda claro...
ustedes, los peruanos... ¿aman a a su pais? ¿lo quieren?


----------



## fsabroso

shoam said:


> NO me queda claro...
> ustedes, los peruanos... ¿aman a a su pais? ¿lo quieren?


Seguro que si.


----------



## Ahava

En Perú usamos los dos verbos (querer y amar) en diferentes formas. Quizás nos tachen de muy románticos o amorosos jeje como me dijo un tipo Japonés que conocí en la red;pero en América Latina (algunos países) aún utilizan esta palabra(te amo) y que bueno que exista la diferenciación =). A veces quieres decirle te quiero a un amigo y te amo a tu esposo o novio o simplemente a quien "amas". Si en algo ayuda, para mi querer es un sentimiento de apego y búsqueda del placer(felicidad) de uno mismo,amor es un sentimiento de entrega total y búsqueda del beneficio del otro.
Saludos!


----------



## Ahava

Y si en Perú para referirnos al sentimiento hacia nuestro país, decimos "Te amo Perú", es muy poco usual que se diga "Te quiero Perú". En todos los carteles, afiches, prendas de vestir vas a encontrar la primera frase. Y en Perú sí usamos "Te amo", claro en ocasiones muy especiales.
Espero ayude.


----------



## No pasa res

Mi aporte es el siguiente: en Argentina te amo está reservado sólo para personas especiales que tocan profundamente tu corazón (un novio, un marido). Te quiero es más general y menos comprometido, no es tan fuerte como te amo. Por otro lado, decimos "amo el fútbol" "amo los fines de semana"; como un equivalente a "adoro" o "me encanta".


----------

